# first day home



## katybeach (Jul 8, 2012)

just picked up my male cockapoo today. was his first day ever being outside so he is very tired!
9 weeks old, chocolate merle.
still unnamed, so suggestions are welcomed!

http://i49.tinypic.com/69dz4i.jpg

http://i49.tinypic.com/69dz4i.jpg


----------



## Dottee (May 5, 2012)

Oh my god! How cute?!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Adorable.  

Names... um... blazer? Lyric? Neal? Roy? Rodny? Jagar?


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is so precious! Imagine trying to say no to a face that cute!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Bowie on account of the two different coloured eyes


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, he's stunning!:love-eyes:

How about Merlin (the merle)?


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

He is so handsome, I love Bowie too! His eyes are mesmerising!

Or, Harry, Jarvis, Barney, Bailey, Dexter.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous puppy and love Sue's (Mogdog) Merlin the Merle


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's a buddy


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello and :welcome: to you and your lovely boy. I like the Bowie and Merlin suggestion so far....


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yet to be named puppy is gorgeous 

Jaspar - just random


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I think he definately looks like a Merlin!! Seems to suit him . . great suggestion. I have finally uploaded some pictures of Sami under the "Posting a picture" thread . . have more to figure out, but he is there!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I like Merlin and Simon for him . . hes definately a keeper, what a beauty!! Love his coloring!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

I want one!!!.....he's so wantable!!

How about Mungo or Ralph..???


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

keeping on the 'Bowie' theme - what about Ziggy??


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Stunning little boy! Wow!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Cadbury


----------



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

He's definitely gonna be popular with the ladies!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

omg how cute!! has he got one blue eye and one brown?i just love merles and got my blue merle cockapoo from a breeder in calafornia,i think theyre fab! xxx


----------



## katybeach (Jul 8, 2012)

mandym said:


> omg how cute!! has he got one blue eye and one brown?i just love merles and got my blue merle cockapoo from a breeder in calafornia,i think theyre fab! xxx


he's got one blue and one green. wow, I'm so jealous!! I love merles, and hope to add a blue merle to my family in the future.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

My vote is for Merlin, it seems to suit him! Hes adorable!


----------

